

Record-efficiency turbine farms are being inspired by sealife (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/15/turbulence/fish-school-us-on-wind-power?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom

======
femto
An out there question, because that picture of the arrangement of wind
turbines reminded me of a depiction of a superconductor in a physics book. Is
there any relationship between air flowing more freely between pairs of
contra-rotating wind turbines, and pairs of electrons, with opposite spin,
flowing freely though a superconductor?

(If so, there's an article for Dr. Karl: the connection between fish and
quantum mechanics!)

